
Federal Reserve: "Within 24 hours the world economy would have collapsed" - pierrefar
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2009/02/10/52272/within-24-hours-the-world-economy-would-have-collapsed/?source=rss
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475581>

------
gcheong
Now that would have been a story worth telling your grandkids about!

~~~
jrockway
How would we do that after the entire human race was wiped out by not being
able to use their credit cards?

~~~
vegai
The Ultimate Darwin's Award.

